# Self employed - P60



## OtherMe (7 Dec 2007)

Do I need to do up a P60 for myself if I'm self employed?


----------



## Nige (7 Dec 2007)

Not if you are a sole trader or in a partnership.

Only employees get P60s.


----------



## OtherMe (7 Dec 2007)

I'm a director of a ltd company and pay myself a salary.  Do I treat myself as a regular employee and issue a P60 for myself?


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Dec 2007)

OtherMe said:


> I'm a director of a ltd company and pay myself a salary. Do I treat myself as a regular employee and issue a P60 for myself?


 
The company will presumably be registered for PAYE/PRSI as an employer. You should have a certificate of tax credits for that employment. You would be taxed on that cert and PRSI ( if you are a proprietory director ) at Class S. If you have an accountant/auditor for the company might I suggest that you touch base with them on this to be fully conversant with your obligations and procedures.


----------



## contemporary (7 Dec 2007)

OtherMe said:


> I'm a director of a ltd company and pay myself a salary.  Do I treat myself as a regular employee and issue a P60 for myself?



same boat, i do myself up a p60 for what its worth


----------

